# How Big



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Do grayling get in Utah? I am guessing PBH will have an idea, anyone else care to guess or have an idea?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd say 7-10 would be average. I've never seen anything posted over 12 on this forum


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Those are some nice grayling, well over 7-10". I caught one in the central part of the state in a lake at 10,000' that was between 10-11" on the 3rd year after stocking the lake with fingerling grayling. In a boulder mtn lake with scuds, I have no doubt they would get 14-15" easy in 3 years. Here is the pic of the one I caught:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I know a lake in the Uintas where they average 9-10", with the occasional 12" fish.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've caught them to 16" in Southern Utah. Never caught one out of the Uintas, but I've never heard of very large ones. If there were anything to help keep their numbers in check, they could get fairly large in a fertile Uinta lake. The problem is that in the Uintas grayling populations will explode as bad as brook trout if conditions provide.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> I've caught them to 16" in Southern Utah. Never caught one out of the Uintas, but I've never heard of very large ones. If there were anything to help keep their numbers in check, they could get fairly large in a fertile Uinta lake. The problem is that in the Uintas grayling populations will explode as bad as brook trout if conditions provide.


Yeah. Wouldn't it be awesome if the DWR stocked those lakes with Northern Pike as well?!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well here is what these guys tape out at.



I would love to know just how big they could get here in the state. It seems like I have seen programs where in Alaska they were going like 3lbs or something like that. Seems like they would be a good fight at that size>>O


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

HH - Those are beauties! I know an area that pumps them out like that. I'm dying to get a 2lber from it.



swbuckmaster said:


> I'd say 7-10 would be average. I've never seen anything posted over 12 on this forum


No? I posted this a couple of years ago. Been wanting more ever since.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> HH - Those are beauties! I know an area that pumps them out like that. I'm dying to get a 2lber from it.
> 
> No? I posted this a couple of years ago. Been wanting more ever since.


Loah that there is a dandy!

I think I will be looking for some bigger on the next trip up. I have a couple places in mind that might have some larger ones.


----------

